# Pondlife ECO ATP-13000 Teichpumpe



## laolamia (21. Dez. 2011)

hallo,

ich benoetig mal die hilfe der technikbegeisterten.
ich hab mich jetzt doch durchgerungen meinen techniklosen naturteich mit einem compactsieve2 auszuruesten.....

nun sind mir die oase pumpen momentan viel zu teuer 
komm ich mit dieser auch klar? Pondlife ECO ATP-13000 Teichpumpe

und welchen schlauch nehme ich um pumpe mit filter zu verbinden?

danke
marco


----------



## Ulli (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Pondlife ECO ATP-13000 Teichpumpe*

Hallo Marco,

die von Dir gewählte Pumpe ist von den Werten her nicht schlecht, aber ob die Qualität stimmt und das Teil auch wirklich die Werte bringt, weiß ich nicht. Der Preis ist wirklich super günstig, vielleicht hat jemand hier damit Erfahrung.

Als Verbindung passt ein 40 mm (1,5") PVC-Schlauch sowohl an die Pumpe wie auch am CS 2, gibt es in verschiedenen Qualitäten im Fachhandel, Baumarkt oder Internet. Die ganz billigen Schläuche sind dünner und flexibler, die etwas besseren dann meist auch steifer. 

Wenn Du nicht zu viele "Kurven" mit dem Schaluch machen musst, würde ich eher etwas bessere Qualität nehmen - wenn der Schlauch ausserhalb des Teichs platzt oder aufreisst, ist das der GAU.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Pondlife ECO ATP-13000 Teichpumpe*

Hallo Marco,
wenn ich Deine Pumpe richtig im I-net gefunden habe, dann hat sie einen Schlauchtüllen-Anschluss von 40 mm! Das ist nicht zu 1,5" "kompatibel", also pass da ganz gut auf.
Mit den "handelsüblichen" Schläuchen habe ich an meinem HWW ganz verschiedene Erfahrungen machen dürfen.... . Für eine eher drucklose Teichpumpe sind die gegenstandslos. Ich würde daher eher in Richtung "billig" und vor allen Dingen "weich" tendieren. Anderenfalls vermute ich mal, dass Du nur große Radien verlegen kannst, wenn die angeschlossenen Teile nicht unter "Spannung" geraten sollen (und das ist eine Quelle der Undichtigkeit).
Die 40 mm Durchmesser (außen!) an der Pumpe werden Deinen effektiven Durchfluss deutlich unter die 10000er Marke drücken... . Das wäre mein Kommentar zu Preis/Leistung.
Wenn Du also mit der Pumpe Höhenunterschiede >0,5 m meistern willst, und >10000 l/h durchsetzen, dann sieh' Dich mal nach alternativen Anschlüssen auf den 1,5"-Gewinden um. Schlauchwellen haben meist sehr kleine Innendurchmesser. Optimal wäre also erst mal ein Adapter auf ein größeres Außengewinde, auf den Du dann einen 2"-Schlauch setzen kannst. Das wäre meine Empfehlung für einen reibungsarmen Durchfluss.


----------



## laolamia (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Pondlife ECO ATP-13000 Teichpumpe*

danke

ich wusste das ist nicht so einfach 
es geht mir eigentlich nicht um den optimalen durchfluss sondern um einen kompromiss preis/leistung/energieverbrauch

die oase aquamax hat doch den gleichen anschluss?!
kostet aber 300€ mehr bei 40w weniger aufnahme.

also bisher war ich mit meinem naturteich recht zufrieden- bin aber schon lange auf der suche nach einem siebfilter...um etwas schmodder rauszubekommen- ich moechte keinen bergsee und auch kein optimales __ filtersystem- ich moechte mir aber auch nicht den weg verbauen es spaeter mal anders zu machen.

ich wollte als den compactsiebve am rand verstecken- die pumpe in die mitte vom teich werfen und einfach mit einem schlauch verbinden 

spaeter.....wer weiss wann... moechte ich den filter weiter verwenden und ihn in meiner teichterasse verstecken....so wie eventuell mal ein skimmer..das ist aber noch weit weg.

also kurz gesagt mir ist es glaube ich egal ob 10000liter oder 5000l/h durchgepumpt werden

gruss m,arco


----------



## Ulli (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Pondlife ECO ATP-13000 Teichpumpe*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> wenn ich Deine Pumpe richtig im I-net gefunden habe, dann hat sie einen Schlauchtüllen-Anschluss von 40 mm! Das ist nicht zu 1,5" "kompatibel", also pass da ganz gut auf.



Hallo Rolf,

ist 1,5" nicht das selbe wie 40 mm? 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## laolamia (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Pondlife ECO ATP-13000 Teichpumpe*

so wird zumindest geworben


----------



## Ulli (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Pondlife ECO ATP-13000 Teichpumpe*

War auch mein Kenntnisstand, gemessen wird der Innendurchmesser des Schlauches, der wird über die Tüllen geschoben (vorher die kleineren Durchmesser absägen) und mit einer Schlauchschelle befestigt - Wasser marsch! 

Die Pumpe kannst Du ja mal testen, Rechnung aufheben und wenn sie in der Gewährleistung schlapp macht wieder zurückschicken. Wichtig: Vorher hier im Forum die Testergebnisse veröffentlichen  !!

Grüße
Ulli   (der jetzt den Baum aufstellt) :baum1


----------



## Janski (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Pondlife ECO ATP-13000 Teichpumpe*

Tach Leute,

also 1,5 Zoll sind 38mm exakt.
D.h. hol dir nen 1,5 Zoller Schlauch mach den ein bisschen mim Föhn warm dann drüber über die Tülle und dann sitzt das 
Zum Vorredner die 40mm sind extra damit die Schläuche eben nicht einfach runter rutschen können, wären die Tüllen außen 38mm würden sie ja nur über eine Schlauchschelle überhaupt zu fixieren sein.
In dem Fall 38mm Schlauch, 40er Tülle ist die Schlauchschelle nur eine Nachsicherung so wie es auch sein sollte 

Zum eig. Thema:
Mit der Pumpe habe ich keinerlei Erfahrungen, aber meine Superfish Pond Eco 8000 leistet nun schon seit einigen Jahren ihre Dienste. (Denke 4-5 werden es sein  ). Ich habe auch eine von Oase in Betrieb, ist noch die Serie bevor die Eco's auf den Markt kamen, die läuft nun schon seit dem 2003er Herbst, also schon über 8 Jahre 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## laolamia (11. März 2014)

sie laeuft sehr gut 
nun spendier ich ihr einen ng-vorfilter....keine geschrederte __ molche mehr...hoffe ich

gruss marco


----------



## Nori (11. März 2014)

Vernünftig!
Hättest auch easy auf einen 2" Schlauch aufbauen können - die Adaption auf Seiten der Pumpe (falls überhaupt nötig) und des CS 2 macht keine 10 € aus.
Ich hoffe du hast trotzdem einen "Heavy-Duty" Schlauch genommen - die sind Innen glatter als die superflexiblen Billigheimer - macht sich auch in der Fördermenge bemerkbar.

Gruß Nori


----------



## laolamia (11. März 2014)

hab den schlauch von ng genommen.
deer ein und ausgang ist doch nur 1,5"....wenn ich auf 2" gehe hab ich doch trotzdem den flaschenhals oder?
hab mir auch noch die "schlauchversteckmatte" bestellt.

die neue baureihe der pumpe hat 2 saugeingaenge....haett ich auch gerne


----------



## RKurzhals (11. März 2014)

Hi Lao,
Nori gab doch schon den Tipp mit "Adapter" - ich meinte seinerzeit auch dasselbe. Auf das Außengewinde am Pumpenausgang (2"?, miss mal) kannst Du statt der mitgelieferten Schlauchtülle einen Adapter () schrauben, und in den eine 2"-Schlauchtülle kleben. Dann ist der Flaschenhals beseitigt. Wenn die Pumpe in einem Schacht liegt und nicht wie bei mir "trocken" aufgestellt ist, dann musst Du den Adapter noch nicht einmal mit Teflonband eindichten. Ich habe leider kein schönes Foto vom Anschluss, aber man kann's vielleicht ahnen (statt Schlauchtülle ist eine PVC-Kupplung montiert, war mir sehr hilfreich bislang beim Umbauen).


----------



## Nori (11. März 2014)

...und selbst wenn an der Pumpe nur die 1,5" anliegen - es ist immer förderlich wenn man auf 2" adaptiert - vor allem bei langen Schläuchen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## ThorstenC (12. März 2014)

laolamia:
Wenn Du einen NG- Stapelfilter Dir holen willst, dann schredderst Du alles mit der Pumpe, bevor es in den Filter geht.
Bei einem gepumpten Filter damit werben, dass der Filter eine "Überlebenskammer für Kleintiere hat.

Es wird alles vorher durch Pumpe und Flügelrad gehäckselt- mit Glück überleben einige Tierchen.

Und je höher die Pumpe das Wasser zum gepumpten spaltsieb und NG- Filter drücken muss. desto weniger leistet die Pumpe.

Richtig und konsequent wäre eine Filterabfolge in Schwerkraft zumindest bie zu einem Grobfilter wie z.B. Spaltsieb USIII.
Danach kommt erst die Pumpe. und nach der Pumpe, wer mag, NG- Filter.
Dafür benötigst Du aber Bodenabsaugung und Skimmerrohre die mit Flanschen durch die Folie in an den Vorfilter gehen.

Und ich vermute, Du willst nicht gleich so groß umbauen.....


----------



## Nori (12. März 2014)

Hallo Thorsten,
sie spricht vom Vorfilter von NG (das Teil, dass man direkt an die Pumpe schraubt) und nicht vom Stabelfilter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2014)

aha danke...die sie ist ein er 
dann werd ich das nochmal umbauen.

gruss DER marco


----------



## Nori (12. März 2014)

Sorry!


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2014)

gibt schlimmeres


----------



## laolamia (16. März 2014)

hallo,

@Nori: der cs2 hat ja einen 1,5" eingang. kannst du mir mal einen passenden link von einem adapter schicken wenn ich mit einem 2" schlauch komme. 
schafft der cs das dann auch?

gruss marco
saugkorb ist installiert es leben die __ molche...


----------



## Nori (16. März 2014)

Hallo Marco,
mein Laden wo ich immer einkaufe hat momentan wegen Umzug ins neue Geschäft geschlossen - auch der Online-Shop (www.pvc-welt.de)
Hier ne Alternative bzw. dass du siehst was das für ein Teil ist:
http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/sho...ed/jzxbxTAQvjctEfDrZrmzVI3W5fTN_O4hboiy8JcqSe
..du benötigst die Tülle mit 50mm und 1,5" Außen-Gewinde. Die gibts in PP und PVC.

Gruß Nori


----------



## laolamia (16. März 2014)

danke dir


----------

